# RTS iTunes



## Reformed Covenanter (May 26, 2008)

Anyone else enjoy listening to RTS iTunes? There is some great stuff on there. Especially by Derek Thomas.


----------



## uberkermit (May 26, 2008)

I might enjoy it if it was not iTunes; Apple did not bother with an iTunes client for Linux.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (May 26, 2008)

I have enjoyed the lectures by JI Packer, and Dr. James in Church History.


----------



## caoclan (May 26, 2008)

I liked JI Packer on his History and Theology of the Puritans and Dr. Richard Pratt's course on Genesis through Joshua, although the lectures stopped at Deuteronomy.


----------



## bond-servant (May 26, 2008)

I didn't know this existed. How wonderful! I've been missing my Whitefield lectures. This is great. Thanks!


----------



## KMK (May 26, 2008)

I finished: 

Dr. James' History of Christianity I and II
Dr. Pratt's Intro to Pastoral and Theological Studies

I am currently wading through Dr. Frame's History of Philosophy and Christian Thought. (Moan)


----------



## vkochetta (May 26, 2008)

I am going through Richard Pratt's OT stuff.

It's pretty interesting... He focuses on the literary structures of the books. 

He refers to outlines and charts that are not provided to accompany the lectures and I wish they were available, but I'm happy to get whatever I can!

--- Vinny Kochetta


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (May 26, 2008)

Dr Doug Kelly's systematic theology lectures are on my MP3 and I have listened to about half of them. Highly recommend them.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 26, 2008)

21st Century Calvinist said:


> Dr Doug Kelly's systematic theology lectures are on my MP3 and I have listened to about half of them. Highly recommend them.



I here that he is working on a 3-volume Systematic Theology.


----------



## bond-servant (May 26, 2008)

vkochetta said:


> I am going through Richard Pratt's OT stuff.
> <snip>
> 
> He refers to outlines and charts that are not provided to accompany the lectures and I wish they were available, but I'm happy to get whatever I can!
> ...



I haven't started listening yet, but the OT lectures are the ones I just downloaded. When I was going through Whitefield, they have you outline the lectures yourself. Makes it really rich. I picked up a lot of detail I might have otherwise missed. ..just a thought 

blessings,


----------



## Kevin (May 26, 2008)

I have really enjoyed the ones I have listened to so far.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (May 26, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> 21st Century Calvinist said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Doug Kelly's systematic theology lectures are on my MP3 and I have listened to about half of them. Highly recommend them.
> ...



That will be awesome. Do you know any more details?


----------



## cih1355 (May 26, 2008)

21st Century Calvinist said:


> Dr Doug Kelly's systematic theology lectures are on my MP3 and I have listened to about half of them. Highly recommend them.



I just started listening to those lectures and I have been enjoying them.


----------



## RamistThomist (May 26, 2008)

While it pains me to praise RTS, the lectres by Frame were awesome (underline that word). Anything by Doug Kelly is worth reading or listening to (if only for the accent...he has the proper pronunciation of "glory" ). And even where I disagree with him, I count Derek Thomas a dear friend and a fine preacher. I had the privilege to sit under his "passion" sermons from the gospel of Mark.


----------



## danmpem (May 27, 2008)

I really enjoyed the talk about Calvin and the missionaries he sent out (I think it was by Derek Thomas entitled "The Calvin I Never Knew").


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 27, 2008)

21st Century Calvinist said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > 21st Century Calvinist said:
> ...



I have not heard that much about it, though I think Christian Focus are going to publish it.


----------



## shackleton (May 27, 2008)

Just got a new iPod with 80G and I am looking forward to listening to Packer, Frame and Pratt. Along with the lectures on Sys. Theo. 

At 80G I can even fit my trusty version of the ESV read by William Shatner, er, I mean Max Mclean...


----------



## joeholland (May 28, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> 21st Century Calvinist said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Ritchie said:
> ...



I was talking to some guys who know the good Dr. and supposedly volume 1 is complete and off to the publisher.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 28, 2008)

joeholland said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > 21st Century Calvinist said:
> ...



So the volumes are not all being published at once then?


----------



## joeholland (May 28, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> joeholland said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Ritchie said:
> ...



Nope. Not as far as I know. I think they are being published as they are written.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 28, 2008)

joeholland said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > joeholland said:
> ...



That gives us more time to read them.


----------



## joeholland (May 28, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> joeholland said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Ritchie said:
> ...



And him to write them!


----------

